
Show HN: GHFS – GitHub repos in your filesystem - ImJasonH
https://github.com/ImJasonH/ghfs
======
omnidan
> The GitHub API is rate-limited, and this makes a lot of API calls. Don't be
> surprised if things start to fall apart under load.

Under normal usage (read: not running scripts on GHFS, etc), does GHFS get to
the GitHub API limits? Do you use caching? Do you regularly use it to check
out projects on GitHub instead of cloning them manually? Did you ever get
blocked by the API?

~~~
ImJasonH
The first time you list files in a directory or read a file's contents, you
use an API request. It will be cached for future reads, but recursively
listing directories will burn through quota pretty fast.

I don't use this for anything really, it's just a toy that was fun to make.
I'm not sure how it would be useful, ideas welcome.

------
gobbert
Isn't this kind of what git-clone is for?

~~~
ImJasonH
Some of us are in too much of a hurry to be git cloning everything all the
time.

------
sytse
Cool! "The GitHub API is rate-limited, and this makes a lot of API calls.
Don't be surprised if things start to fall apart under load." => consider self
hosting with our GitLab

~~~
ImJasonH
If you want to send a patch to make it work with GitLab I'd happily accept it!
:)

~~~
sytse
I hope someone will!

------
gcao
Seems it does not handle repos or folders with "."

------
scorpwarp23
So pretty much Time Machine?

